# Amazon Flex Videos not working



## Devin Ross (Sep 30, 2017)

I've recently downloaded the Amazon Flex app and appear to be all good to go. I've completed the background check, tax, and direct deposit but once I get to the videos ( final step of "getting started") they are unable to play. I just see a black screen with a play button but it is unresponsive. I'm using a iphone 5c with ios 10.3.3 and think I should have enough RAM. I've talked to amazon and they encouraged me to delete and re-download the app and restart my phone (neither of which work needless to say) Any suggestions?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Why would one wait for the b check to clear ? Those video's all 19 take an hour and a half to watch them all. And some are so out dated ...


----------



## SonOfMan (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm having the same issue. I'm using an android. Customer service told me to clear my cache and stuff. I did all that but just get the play sign.


----------



## Willie Robb (Nov 21, 2017)

Devin Ross said:


> I've recently downloaded the Amazon Flex app and appear to be all good to go. I've completed the background check, tax, and direct deposit but once I get to the videos ( final step of "getting started") they are unable to play. I just see a black screen with a play button but it is unresponsive. I'm using a iphone 5c with ios 10.3.3 and think I should have enough RAM. I've talked to amazon and they encouraged me to delete and re-download the app and restart my phone (neither of which work needless to say) Any suggestions?


Having the same problem with an iPhone 5c 10.3.3. No help from flex beyond the usual "turn it on and off". Is there a solution?


----------



## Keith1987 (Jul 8, 2015)

Bump did you guys ever figure this out? I'm having the same problem with the same phone. Thanks


----------



## v.ar (1 mo ago)

I'm having the same problem now!


----------

